# freebsd machine



## metaknight (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Is there any company that sells machines with freebsd already installed on them? Just a basic desktop computer that has a compatable modem so I can connect to the net.

thanks.


----------



## tangram (Mar 3, 2009)

Take a look here: http://www.ixsystems.com/


----------

